# Anyone else not like having the dog on the bed at night?



## Cloball (8 November 2017)

Dog sitting for the parentals and the wee white one ensconced himself on my bed. When I lived at home dogs slept in the kitchen however I have been informed this has now changed. I wouldn't mind so much but between the dog, his snoring, the OH and 2 cats I am in danger of hitting the deck. It is not making for a restful night!   Help i have become a soft city girl!


----------



## millikins (8 November 2017)

No I don't allow dogs on beds or sofas. Previous dog knew she wasn't allowed but used to wait until the small hours and hitch herself on in stages when I was too sleepy to argue. Which became a big problem when she was old and often incontinent. Current mutt has never asked, he's too smart, but he gets on the bed if I'm out.


----------



## Zero00000 (8 November 2017)

My dogs are not allowed upstairs at all, and know it too, 
The only time I can ever remember them coming up was one firework night.

They are not allowed on the sofas.
They have their crate with a big cushion bed.

I did used to share my bed with my old dog growing up though, he was my best friend and he went everywhere with me, just don't have that same bond.


----------



## alainax (8 November 2017)

Cocker spaniel isn't allowed upstairs, but recently eldest son has been taking her to his room at night downstairs. He is deaf without his hearing aids and she bounces  about on his bed to wake him up. Usually just for morning time, but we haven't stopped it as she will wake him up for emergencies too. So she gets to sleep in a bed in exchange for a very important job


----------



## Amymay (8 November 2017)

Daisy's my little fluffy hot water bottle. Wouldn't be without her.


----------



## Auslander (8 November 2017)

My bedroom is the only place Bruno isn't allowed - my refuge from sharp elbows, and dorito feet! 
I've long given in and let him share the sofa, as long as it's covered in throws!


----------



## horsimous (8 November 2017)

I went out with a bloke who used to let his 5 springers share the bed which was a bit of a new experience for me as I'd never even had a dog at home. It was a bit interesting to start with as if I got up in the night I used to have words with one of them as she didn't see why I should be allowed back in! Must admit I didn't like the hair and low level of grit in the bed and they were 5 voyeurs during nights of passion which was offputting.


----------



## RunToEarth (8 November 2017)

My eldest retriever does, although she usually sleeps besides the bed as opposed to on it. 

We did think about a downstairs rule when baby arrived, but th dogs' routine has already had to change in wake of the baby and I didn't think it was fair to take away her happy sleeping place as well. I'm soft and a bit daft with my dogs!


----------



## Chiffy (8 November 2017)

I am always amazed at how many people allow dogs on their beds. I adore my dogs, they are my family and company as I live alone but I wouldn&#8217;t like them in bed with me. No dogs upstairs or on furniture, they have very comfy beds in a dog room at night and in my kitchen with me in the day. They never attempt to get up on anything even the 5 month old pup.


----------



## meleeka (8 November 2017)

alainax said:



			Cocker spaniel isn't allowed upstairs, but recently eldest son has been taking her to his room at night downstairs. He is deaf without his hearing aids and she bounces  about on his bed to wake him up. Usually just for morning time, but we haven't stopped it as she will wake him up for emergencies too. So she gets to sleep in a bed in exchange for a very important job 

Click to expand...

Thats lovely. What an important member of the family she is 

My dogs are allowed anywhere but choose not to sleep on my bed. I dont find it unhygienic though, my bed is always covered with a quilt and gets made in the morning. It makes no difference to whether I hoover upstairs or downstairs or both.


----------



## TGM (8 November 2017)

We've never allowed any of our dogs to sleep all night in our bedroom.  I think it just create problems if you need to leave them with anyone else for any reason.  A dog who can sleep independently downstairs (and also accepts being crated) is much more likely to be welcomed by friend or family than one that has to sleep on the bed with people!


----------



## stencilface (8 November 2017)

Hell no, with us and the baby in the bed there is certainly no room for a rottie x GSD!

He's not allowed upstairs but have to gate it as otherwise he will sometimes help himself to any dirty nappies. Boak.


----------



## JillA (8 November 2017)

Nope - upstairs belongs to the cat (adopted cavalier is a cat chaser). They are very happy in their beds in the kitchen - I do allow them on the sofas in the evening so long as their throws are there, but the key is they will dismount if told to.


----------



## MissTyc (8 November 2017)

It was a Big No growing up - no dogs allowed on the furniture. I continued the tradition. No dogs allowed on the furniture. Then I had to nurse my unwell dog one time, and ended up sleeping with her cuddled up to her and it was probably the bet night's sleep I ever had. Since then, all dogs are on the furniture. Oops. We mellow with age .


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 November 2017)

Alainax, that's lovely .

Upstairs is out of bounds for dogs. Naturally, the JRT wishes forever to be upstairs, so we still have a child proof gate at the foot of the stairs (youngest child is 21) :rolleyes3:.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 November 2017)

Cloball said:



			Dog sitting for the parentals and the wee white one ensconced himself on my bed. When I lived at home dogs slept in the kitchen however I have been informed this has now changed. I wouldn't mind so much but between the dog, his snoring, the OH and 2 cats I am in danger of hitting the deck. It is not making for a restful night!   Help i have become a soft city girl!
		
Click to expand...

No  apart from the size of the dog, it is unhygienic, There is a place for the dog and that is it's bed and that is were it should stay.


----------



## Auslander (8 November 2017)

MissTyc said:



			It was a Big No growing up - no dogs allowed on the furniture. I continued the tradition. No dogs allowed on the furniture. Then I had to nurse my unwell dog one time, and ended up sleeping with her cuddled up to her and it was probably the bet night's sleep I ever had. Since then, all dogs are on the furniture. Oops. We mellow with age .
		
Click to expand...

Same here - dogs on the floor, humans on the furniture! My parents are still embracing that, but my dog has gradually wormed his way onto the sofa. It took him about 3 days to win me round to the idea!


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 November 2017)

The dog is only allowed on the sofa if the throws are on it which they are most of the time as they are light coloured, only very occasionally do I let her in the bed like if we have been out late and she has been on her own for hours, we always have breakfast in bed on one weekend morning so she is allowed in the bedroom then as well, she is only small so it's not that bad I wouldn't have a big dog in the bed though not enough room.

someone I used to know had 2 huge dogs which slept in the bed every night and the bed sheets looked rotten and to be honest it used to make me feel ill, I don't think they got changed very often which is gross.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 November 2017)

MissTyc said:



			It was a Big No growing up - no dogs allowed on the furniture. I continued the tradition. No dogs allowed on the furniture.
		
Click to expand...

me too! Dogs arent allowed in the bedrooms but they are now allowed on the sofa and I love it


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 November 2017)

Bed never, sofa rarely. Apart from the fact that he is big, hairy and has a penchant for ditch diving and wallowing in puddles, he is also a fidget and it's never pleasant having 30 plus kilos of dog treading your kidneys like a cat.


----------



## Leo Walker (8 November 2017)

I've got whippets, even if I didnt want them in the bed I wouldnt have much choice :lol: To be fair I have a super king size bed and an OH who works nights so theres plenty of room. We've also got an open crate in the bed room and the doors are always open so they can go downstairs if they want, but I prefer them in the bed. The youngest in particular seems to have magic healing properties. Just putting my hand on him seems to help the pain I suffer. No idea if its in my head or not, but other people have commented on it, so I just accept it and dont question it to deeply!


----------



## Cloball (8 November 2017)

RunToEarth said:



			My eldest retriever does, although she usually sleeps besides the bed as opposed to on it. 

We did think about a downstairs rule when baby arrived, but th dogs' routine has already had to change in wake of the baby and I didn't think it was fair to take away her happy sleeping place as well. I'm soft and a bit daft with my dogs!
		
Click to expand...


This sort of ... he's missing my parents and I am too soft to take away his bed as well. I feel a bit less of a miser now though, grumping about sharing my bed, thank you guys. 

The dog himself is not to much bother, and he farts less than the OH, but he is joined by the rest of the furries and fat cat is particularly insistent I get up at 4.30 and again at 7.30 for no apparent reason. She has gone so far as burrowing under the duvet, bouncing on the dog, and shoving her head underneath my neck and back! The wee white one does accept being crated and travels away to other peoples quite often with my mum by his crate is mysteriously disappeared/ is in the car at the airport.


----------



## Moobli (8 November 2017)

My inside dogs (two GSDs and a BC) are allowed on the furniture and can sleep wherever they like in the house.  We are very easygoing.  

I love my GSD jumping on the bed beside me and giving him a cuddle (OH says I never show him such affection lol) but he always jumps off when OH gets in and usually sleeps on the hard floor of the corridor near the door rather than in any of the soft beds around the house.  The longhaired GSD can't get on the bed any more (and rarely did anyway) and he sleeps on a raised bed in my bedroom.  The collie usually sleeps on the sofa type dog bed in the living room in front of the stove.  I am not precious about my furniture and don't consider it particularly unhygienic for dogs to be on the furniture or beds either - so long as they are clean.


----------



## pippixox (8 November 2017)

dog doesn't go upstairs- it is the cats zone. Although after 6 months the cat finally accepted the new rescue and is also sleeping in the living room with the dog. But then if we ever get a second dog and when our baby is crawling around being irritating the cat can have her space! I also find it helpful to keep dogs downstairs as they are less tempted when at friends or families houses to go exploring upstairs.

when we first got her our collie was very stressed and did spend a few nights in our bed, but she got very hot, then over a week we moved her to bed at foot of our bed, then to landing and then downstairs.

I'm not house proud but it does reduce dirt and fur upstairs. plus less trip hazards when I get up in the night thanks to baby!

sofa- we have an easy to wipe old leather sofa. If we are both home she knows she cannot go on it, but is allowed up with me when invited and I think often sleeps there at night. but at friends houses she mostly realizes she is not allowed unless invited (so not at my mums with her cream fabric sofas!!)


----------



## ScottyJ (8 November 2017)

There is a dog bed and a sofa in the bedroom - which were used until the nights started getting colder and I woke up to a little jack russell spoon! 

Now he sleeps under the duvet touching me with a paw or his head. I find it too cute to stop


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 November 2017)

Im another who has always had dogs downstairs.  In current house I'm unable to shut dog in kitchen due to layout so she has the run of downstairs with the cat. 

Only times she has come up is during thunderstorms or for a bath!


----------



## Snuffles (8 November 2017)

My little dog sleeps on the bed every night, I like to feel him there, sort of comforting ! Setter sleeps by side of the bed, makes for an interesting trip to the loo negotiating both of them on the way. Little dog gets on the sofa, and setter has now decided that the big armchair is hers. I don't care there's only me at home.


----------



## blackcob (8 November 2017)

Mine are allowed wherever they like but I draw the line at having them on the bed *all* night - two adults, 51kg combined total of Siberian husky and a standard Ikea double bed does not a comfortable night's sleep make. They often come up for half an hour or so while I read and then slope off to their own beds at lights out, or back downstairs to the sofa.

Apart from shedding by the bucketload they are clean, non-smelly type of dogs and have no guarding issues though so we can be quite casual about it. It's a bit more complicated when the spaniels are around as they are frequently damp, pongy and inclined to guard a bed.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 November 2017)

No, I grew up with dogs sleeping downstairs, or in a kennel and have continued the tradition.  We have allowed previous dogs to sit on the furniture (we used to have a dogs' sofa) but the Rotties have to stay on the floor or in their own bed/crate.  40+kg of dog sitting on your knee is too much!


----------



## Luci07 (8 November 2017)

Going against the grain...the 3 staffords all join me. When my OH stayed they had to sleep outside the bedroom and only joined us in the morning. We did try letting them in the bed at night but not only is it the biggest passion killer, I also found myself being pushed out! Dogs seemed to accept that when I was solo, they joined me but not when my OH stayed.


----------



## Clodagh (8 November 2017)

Yuck! Tawny sleeps on my sons bed, whre she moults copious amounts of short stiff hairs (she doesn't have a proper double coat). She also makes the duvet cover filthy, just from oils on her coat you get a stained patch on 'her' side of the bed. Gross! 
If the dogs get on our bed I have to change the sheets, and I am no hygiene fiend. 
I would have them on the sofa but OH says no, so they stay on the floor.


----------



## PucciNPoni (8 November 2017)

I can't sleep very well without them curled round me.  Three small poodles - as for hygiene I suspect they're cleaner than my husband lol


To be fair, poodles don't moult and they all get weekly baths.  I've a dust might allergy so the bed is stripped and washed every week or less so I don't think there is a hygiene issue.  I don't have dogs with dirty feet, claggy bots or even hairy ears.  

When my husband and I first got together, he used to moan about the dogs in the bed.  How things have changed.  My last two poodles as youngsters were in a crate in the bedroom til they could safely navigate on/off the bed without injury.  It was HIM that kept saying "when does K get to come into the bed then" lol


----------



## CrazyMare (8 November 2017)

I have the greyhound in bed!! My parents have two small terriers in bed. One is so small he has a step to climb up!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 November 2017)

i have a child gate at the bottom of the stairs as i dont like dogs on my bed and my terrier pup would go upstgairs if there was no barrier. my collie cross has never even been upstairs so she is no problem.  i have 2 sofas in my living room, a nice leather one for me and an old sofa covered with throws for the dogs...so we are all happy.  my terrier pup is a bit of a lap dog so mostly seems to be on my lap in the evenings which leaves the sofa free for the collie cross....


----------



## maisie06 (8 November 2017)

Our old terrier used to sleep on the bed, tucked in by my feet never any bother - our now Cocker spaniel is banned from the bed as he likes to jump all over you at 4am....I think not! He sleeps in his crate...


----------



## {97702} (8 November 2017)

Quite honestly any or all of my 4 dogs would be preferable to sleep on my bed than my BF who snores for Britain.... sadly his presence means they arent there,  not enough room!

This sort of thread always makes me lol, reading the views of people like me who really arent bothered, and people who think it is disgusting and unhygienic and how could you . Mind you I am seriously glad I dont have some of the dogs described, mine are short coated, clean and unobtrusive


----------



## Leo Walker (8 November 2017)

I couldnt imagine mine not being allowed on the bed. Whippets instinctively know about them! This is Floyd on his 3rd day at home with us at not quite 8 weeks


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 November 2017)

My lot come up with me if the OH is on lates, big dog has to be lifted up, bless him. They always pelt off to see the OH when he gets home. All night would be too bonkers with three, especially Zak, who thinks his chin must be on my clavicle, he likes being nose to nose. They decided that it was time for us to get up at 5.30 on Saturday, tho, there was much flapping of ears and quiet whining outside the closed door. They may have snuggle privileges withdrawn, I think they may be spoilt :redface3:


----------



## planete (9 November 2017)

I would love to share my bed with my dogs but a) I am a light sleeper and one of them likes to have a thorough slurppy lick of private parts in the middle of the night.  b) there are four of them.  c) I hate housework and the army of dust bunnies that comes off the hairy ones is of humongous proportions. d) I do not like carpeted stairs and bare wood is a bit of a hazard for sighthounds trying to run up or down them. However if one of them is poorly and needs watching overnight he/she spends the night in bed with me after being tenderly shepherded up the stairs!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 November 2017)

No dogs allowed upstairs, although since we lost the lurcher the spaniel has indeed crept upstairs - I think the son didn't want her alone. This was during the day, so a quick visit  I can cope with. At bed time, she is in the kitchen. (I don't trust her tummy all the time!!)
I don't really like furniture surfing either, although it has been seen a few times!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 November 2017)

planete said:



			I would love to share my bed with my dogs but a) I am a light sleeper and one of them likes to have a thorough slurppy lick of private parts in the middle of the night.
		
Click to expand...

yep, has nothing to do with dirt and everything to do with the scratching, licking, getting up and turning round and with my old collie, snoring. also, OH wouldnt have it either and thats fine.


----------



## Spiritedly (9 November 2017)

When I was younger my dog always slept on my bed....she wasn't supposed to and would creep off as soon as she heard my dad get up!...now the dogs are allowed on the furniture in the evenings when the throws are on and they sleep on an old sleeping bag in the corridor outside my room at night. My children's rooms are on the top floor and my room is on the middle floor so the dogs have access to all of the house except the kitchen which is where the cats sleep but they choose to sleep in a central location.


----------



## Snuffles (9 November 2017)

Planete,  you have not been clear as to whose private parts the dog is licking !


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 November 2017)

Crying!!!


----------



## Fiona (9 November 2017)

Lily the Lakeland sleeps at the bottom of the bed until OH comes to bed about 1am, and he puts her in her crate at that stage.

My previous JRTs did the same, apart from they slept under the covers at my feet (Lily is on top).

Hubby says (as we only have a standard double bed) that there isn't enough room for the two of us plus dog.

FIona


----------



## MagicMelon (9 November 2017)

I actually feel a bit sick whenever I see one of my friends post a picture of their dogs on their beds on social media. I just find it so disgusting knowing where they've been and what they've possibly eaten that day etc. YUCK! This is my first dog though, I am admitedly a cat person so perhaps that what it is - my cats can come under the covers if they like, the dog however isnt even allowed in the bedrooms and also certainly not allowed on the sofa.  Dogs smell though, even ours who is a labradoodle and we wash quite regularly, why would anyone want that on their bed? Sorry beyond disgusting for me. She has her own beds!


----------



## Leo Walker (9 November 2017)

My dogs dont smell at all. Dogs only smell when they arent fed an appropriate diet or if there is something else going on.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 November 2017)

MagicMelon said:



			I actually feel a bit sick whenever I see one of my friends post a picture of their dogs on their beds on social media. I just find it so disgusting knowing where they've been and what they've possibly eaten that day etc. YUCK! This is my first dog though, I am admitedly a cat person so perhaps that what it is - my cats can come under the covers if they like, the dog however isnt even allowed in the bedrooms and also certainly not allowed on the sofa.  Dogs smell though, even ours who is a labradoodle and we wash quite regularly, why would anyone want that on their bed? Sorry beyond disgusting for me. She has her own beds!
		
Click to expand...

really? look at some literature as to what cats can carry!


----------



## Fiona (9 November 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			My dogs dont smell at all.
		
Click to expand...

Neither does mine, and if she starts to, she gets an immediate bath which she loves..

Fiona


----------



## blackcob (9 November 2017)

I have seen too many worms crawling out of feline backsides to ever allow one on my bed again!


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 November 2017)

MagicMelon said:



			I actually feel a bit sick whenever I see one of my friends post a picture of their dogs on their beds on social media. I just find it so disgusting knowing where they've been and what they've possibly eaten that day etc. YUCK! This is my first dog though, I am admitedly a cat person so perhaps that what it is - my cats can come under the covers if they like, the dog however isnt even allowed in the bedrooms and also certainly not allowed on the sofa.  Dogs smell though, even ours who is a labradoodle and we wash quite regularly, why would anyone want that on their bed? Sorry beyond disgusting for me. She has her own beds!
		
Click to expand...

sorry i think that is worse than having a dog on the bed.  however i dont even have my dogs upstairs as i prefer to sleep without them,  a cat anywhere near my bed would be a nightmare for me, but i am a dog person.... my dogs dont smell either...


----------



## TGM (9 November 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			sorry i think that is worse than having a dog on the bed.  however i dont even have my dogs upstairs as i prefer to sleep without them,  a cat anywhere near my bed would be a nightmare for me, but i am a dog person.... my dogs dont smell either...
		
Click to expand...

I can't see that cats are any cleaner than dogs.  They are just as likely (if not more so) to catch and eat wildlife that might have all sorts of diseases and infestations, plus they are just as keen on licking their private bits as dogs.  I must say, though, that coat length does make quite a lot of difference in terms of smell and dirt - my whippet looks and smells very clean, whereas my long-haired dog is fairly manky as her coat seems to soak up dirt and damp.  I know friends with labradoodles suffer the same problem.


----------



## planete (9 November 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Planete,  you have not been clear as to whose private parts the dog is licking !
		
Click to expand...

Oh, help!  What a thought (which obviously had not crossed my mind)!


----------



## RunToEarth (9 November 2017)

MagicMelon said:



			I actually feel a bit sick whenever I see one of my friends post a picture of their dogs on their beds on social media. I just find it so disgusting knowing where they've been and what they've possibly eaten that day etc. YUCK! This is my first dog though, I am admitedly a cat person so perhaps that what it is - my cats can come under the covers if they like, the dog however isnt even allowed in the bedrooms and also certainly not allowed on the sofa.  Dogs smell though, even ours who is a labradoodle and we wash quite regularly, why would anyone want that on their bed? Sorry beyond disgusting for me. She has her own beds!
		
Click to expand...

I could appreciate your point of view if it weren't for the cats - you've just completely contradicted yourself &#128514; 

I know exactly what my dogs have had in their mouths - I don't leave them to their own devices. The cat could travel several counties and I wouldn't know any different, but then I would never ever have cats in the house.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 November 2017)

blackcob said:



			I have seen too many worms crawling out of feline backsides to ever allow one on my bed again!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear lord, I could never work at a vet's! I was thinking about cats burying their poo and how horrible that might be trodden on the bed, euw! 

I know, logically, that the dogs aren't clean, particularly when they've been running round the garden (I stepped in dog poo in my own garden this week) but the delights of snuggles outweigh the idea that one may have stepped in his own pee-or worse-outside!


----------



## RunToEarth (9 November 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			I know, logically, that the dogs aren't clean, particularly when they've been running round the garden (I stepped in dog poo in my own garden this week) but the delights of snuggles outweigh the idea that one may have stepped in his own pee-or worse-outside!
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit the same. I wash my bedding every week at least, I vacuum most days, I'm neurotic about hairs and I like things to be very clean in my house. But my dogs are lovely people and I want to share our house with them. We won't let the pup upstairs (famous last words) because she'll never miss what she's never had, but my older one will always be allowed upstairs, she's too nice and snuggly to waste in a dog bed, and it would break my heart to look at those eyes if I told her to stay in the kitchen.


----------



## Moobli (9 November 2017)

MagicMelon said:



			I actually feel a bit sick whenever I see one of my friends post a picture of their dogs on their beds on social media. I just find it so disgusting knowing where they've been and what they've possibly eaten that day etc. YUCK! This is my first dog though, I am admitedly a cat person so perhaps that what it is - my cats can come under the covers if they like, the dog however isnt even allowed in the bedrooms and also certainly not allowed on the sofa.  Dogs smell though, even ours who is a labradoodle and we wash quite regularly, why would anyone want that on their bed? Sorry beyond disgusting for me. She has her own beds!
		
Click to expand...

Meh!!


----------



## alainax (9 November 2017)

Having dogs and cats, loving them all just as much, and none of them allowed in bed anymore ... I do have to say the cats are cleaner bed buddies  and well less of a nuisance in the bed than the dog! Indoor short haired " hot blooded" oriental cats mind you, if your talking about free range city cat Maine coon it might be a different bed of animals! I guess an Italian greyhound would be more cat like than a St. Bernard in bed... so it depends a lot on the breed!


----------



## Amymay (9 November 2017)

Daisy doesn't smell.  Well that's not quite true- she smells delicious &#128512;


----------



## Amye (10 November 2017)

Teddy has his own bed in our bedroom, so isn't allowed on the bed. He knows when lights go out to go and sleep on his bed. We've only had him 2 weeks so are being strict with the rules, when he's more established I might consider letting him up for a cuddle but don't think I would want him on all night, he's too big to share a standard double with OH and I!

He is allowed on the sofas though - I don't mind that  We have a leather sofa that always has throws on so easily washable if needed.


----------



## Snuffles (10 November 2017)

My dogs have several beds distributed throughout the house, but mostly sleep on the floor during the day !  The favoured dog bed is the one in the hall where dog can see through the porch door and watch the world go by


----------



## Pattie (10 November 2017)

Snuffles said:



			My dogs have several beds distributed throughout the house, but mostly sleep on the floor during the day !  The favoured dog bed is the one in the hall where dog can see through the porch door and watch the world go by
		
Click to expand...

We always do that with our dogs, give them lots of beds to choose from, but not ours!


----------



## Beth206 (10 November 2017)

Our little JRT thinks our bed is hers, she used to be downstairs in the kitchen but OH starts work practically in the middle of the night and she wouldn't settle once he left so I just used to let her out for an easier life. Our rescue lab who was 10 when we got him and now 13 never used to try get upstairs on a night but now if you go upstairs without him he sits at the bottom barking his head off until you go back down to help him up. He sleeps at the side of the bed, I couldn't to a big dog in bed but the little one is no bother.

Someone tried to break in the other night, lab didn't bat an eye lid but the terrier was going mental in the spare bedroom window and they scarpered so she has earned her keep.


----------



## danda (10 November 2017)

My dogs don't sleep on the bed but when I am looking after my son's dog he sleeps on the bed as this is what he does when he's at home. My son even took the legs off the bed so dog had easy access (after an operation on his neck not allowed to jump etc). Basically I don't mind but he snores and seems to take up a lot of room and if you have the misfortune to go to the loo during the night he seems to spread out and block all access when you try to get back in. So all in all I would rather he didn't but


----------



## oldie48 (10 November 2017)

some years ago when we had two BTs my husband worked away quite a lot. The BTs had never been allowed upstairs but when OH started working away, tbh I felt a bit vulnerable in a big house on my own so I let them sleep on the bed, on a special blanket. They never asked to come upstairs when OH was home, but when he was away, as soon as I got up to go to bed, they went and sat at the bottom of the stairs and followed me up. They always waited to be invited up on the bed and never left the special blanket. They made me feel very safe although tbh they would have licked a burglar to death. When we visited relatives they wouldn't stay happily downstairs but slept together on the special blanket by the bed. They did the same in hotels and holiday cottages, dogs aren't stupid, are they?


----------



## Clodagh (10 November 2017)

oldie48 said:



			some years ago when we had two BTs my husband worked away quite a lot. The BTs had never been allowed upstairs but when OH started working away, tbh I felt a bit vulnerable in a big house on my own so I let them sleep on the bed, on a special blanket. They never asked to come upstairs when OH was home, but when he was away, as soon as I got up to go to bed, they went and sat at the bottom of the stairs and followed me up. They always waited to be invited up on the bed and never left the special blanket. They made me feel very safe although tbh they would have licked a burglar to death. When we visited relatives they wouldn't stay happily downstairs but slept together on the special blanket by the bed. They did the same in hotels and holiday cottages, dogs aren't stupid, are they?
		
Click to expand...

When I go away, sadly not often enough, the labs sleep on our bed with OH. They never even try when I am home, so like you say they do know.


----------



## Elsbells (10 November 2017)

alainax said:



			Cocker spaniel isn't allowed upstairs, but recently eldest son has been taking her to his room at night downstairs. He is deaf without his hearing aids and she bounces  about on his bed to wake him up. Usually just for morning time, but we haven't stopped it as she will wake him up for emergencies too. So she gets to sleep in a bed in exchange for a very important job 

Click to expand...

That's lovely


----------



## JennBags (11 November 2017)

Chiffy said:



			I am always amazed at how many people allow dogs on their beds. I adore my dogs, they are my family and company as I live alone but I wouldn&#8217;t like them in bed with me. No dogs upstairs or on furniture, they have very comfy beds in a dog room at night and in my kitchen with me in the day. They never attempt to get up on anything even the 5 month old pup.
		
Click to expand...

Whereas I am equally amazed at how many people DON'T allow dogs either on their beds or upstairs :lol:



TGM said:



			We've never allowed any of our dogs to sleep all night in our bedroom.  I think it just create problems if you need to leave them with anyone else for any reason.  A dog who can sleep independently downstairs (and also accepts being crated) is much more likely to be welcomed by friend or family than one that has to sleep on the bed with people!
		
Click to expand...

The Westie has always slept in our bedroom, she starts the night off in her bed, then comes up around 2/3 am. She's stayed wih friends/family a few times and is quite happy wherever they put her.  She can sleep independently but we like having her with us, and she likes to be with us. Same when we had Woolfie. 

Maybe she's a particularly clean dog, but we never have problems with dirt or hair, or smells!!!  We didn't have any problems with Woolfie either, and she had much longer hair.   If our dogs smell, they get a bath.  When they come in from a walk, if its been raining, they get their feet and bodies rubbed down before they come in the house.  There's no hygiene issue as far as we can see, we're rarely ill which I think proves the point.


----------



## PucciNPoni (11 November 2017)

JennBags said:



			Whereas I am equally amazed at how many people DON'T allow dogs either on their beds or upstairs :lol:



The Westie has always slept in our bedroom, she starts the night off in her bed, then comes up around 2/3 am. She's stayed wih friends/family a few times and is quite happy wherever they put her.  She can sleep independently but we like having her with us, and she likes to be with us. Same when we had Woolfie. 

Maybe she's a particularly clean dog, but we never have problems with dirt or hair, or smells!!!  We didn't have any problems with Woolfie either, and she had much longer hair.   If our dogs smell, they get a bath.  When they come in from a walk, if its been raining, they get their feet and bodies rubbed down before they come in the house.  There's no hygiene issue as far as we can see, we're rarely ill which I think proves the point.
		
Click to expand...



Same here, can't understand it when people think it's odd.  Nothing better than a doggy hot water bottle.


----------



## Moobli (11 November 2017)

JennBags said:



			Whereas I am equally amazed at how many people DON'T allow dogs either on their beds or upstairs :lol:
		
Click to expand...




PucciNPoni said:



			Same here, can't understand it when people think it's odd.  Nothing better than a doggy hot water bottle.
		
Click to expand...

  same here!  I wish my boy would come on the bed more often!


----------



## JennBags (11 November 2017)

The time I miss my Woolfie most is first thing in the morning, she used to snuggle up and put her front legs around my neck and have a proper cuddle, she'd make this happy groaning noise, every day. What I'd give to have that again.


----------



## Moobli (11 November 2017)

JennBags said:



			The time I miss my Woolfie most is first thing in the morning, she used to snuggle up and put her front legs around my neck and have a proper cuddle, she'd make this happy groaning noise, every day. What I'd give to have that again.
		
Click to expand...

 xxx


----------



## Pattie (11 November 2017)

JennBags said:



			The time I miss my Woolfie most is first thing in the morning, she used to snuggle up and put her front legs around my neck and have a proper cuddle, she'd make this happy groaning noise, every day. What I'd give to have that again.
		
Click to expand...

I feel for you.We rescued a dog from the street, we had her for 11 years and she died last year aged about 15 ish. I too would do anything for one more cuddle with her.


----------



## Amymay (11 November 2017)

Three on the bed last night! Bliss &#128512;


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 November 2017)

I'd hate having the dogs on the bed! Ours are not even allowed upstairs at any time. To be fair they are really good and never even try anymore.


----------



## Chiffy (11 November 2017)

So sorry JB, your post made me feel very sad for you.

There is no right or wrong with where we like our dogs to be.
There seems to be two distinct camps of who likes dogs on beds and those of us who dont. It&#8217;s individual taste, as long as dogs and people are happy that&#8217;s all that matters.


----------



## Karran (11 November 2017)

I was always told no dogs on furniture or bed.

It took Mrs Spaniel 6 months to undo the not being allowed on furniture rules once I was satisfied she would move down when asked and not jump up without permission!

Bed is a compromise! She's allowed on for special occasions only! Birthday, rehoming day, Christmas and if we stay at a hotel or if she and her team win a frilly at a flyball comp!
She never begs or tries to jump up and always looks super grateful and pleased when she is allowed up!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 November 2017)

JennBags said:



			The time I miss my Woolfie most is first thing in the morning, she used to snuggle up and put her front legs around my neck and have a proper cuddle, she'd make this happy groaning noise, every day. What I'd give to have that again.
		
Click to expand...

Aw JB, so sorry xx 

Poppy dog makes a deep grunting sound if I cup her face and give her an ear rub, whilst looking into her eyes, it's the only time she does that


----------



## JennBags (11 November 2017)

Chiffy said:



			So sorry JB, your post made me feel very sad for you.

There is no right or wrong with where we like our dogs to be.
There seems to be two distinct camps of who likes dogs on beds and those of us who dont. It&#8217;s individual taste, as long as dogs and people are happy that&#8217;s all that matters.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be sorry, I try to be grateful and happy for the joy and love she brought into my life albeit for such a short time.

We all love our dogs and at the end of the day as long as we make them as happy as they make us, that's all that matters.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 November 2017)

One of the rehoming charities was pretty leery about rehoming a dog to a friend who allows all her dogs and cats to share her bed. One of the questions she had to answer at the rehoming check was 'where will your pet sleep at night?'

They thought that folk allow their dog to share their bed are weak softies who are incapable of setting appropriate boundaries. 

*don't shoot the messenger*


----------



## Moobli (11 November 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			They thought that folk allow their dog to share their bed are weak softies who are incapable of setting appropriate boundaries.
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's me


----------



## Moobli (11 November 2017)

..... Not!


----------



## JennBags (11 November 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Yep that's me   

Click to expand...

I've always thought how badly behaved and unruly your dogs are :lol:


----------



## TheresaW (12 November 2017)

I dont mind the dogs or the cat on the bed, but draw the line at in it.  When we got Luna, I was adamant we would crate train her, but OH felt sorry for her as Aled and Ozzie were upstairs. She is crate trained, but now shes clean in the house, she isnt shut in it at night any more.  Ozzie the cat always sleeps on our bed, Aled will come on for a little while and then goes to sleep on the floor beside us. Luna takes up as much room and she can, and literally then dies and doesnt move until one of us gets up!


----------



## Cloball (12 November 2017)

I have relented! I can't say no to big brown eyes and cute noises. But I have drawn the line at both cats, the westie and the OH so its currently just the westie and me 

Although the cat got in yesterday at 4 am, climbed under the duvet, woke the dog up and then played a game of chase... one under and one over the duvet


----------

